# Claro Walnut, Bloodwood and flames



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Here's another one from the Claro Walnut that has air dried for over 10 years. There is a Bloodwood band under the flames so red shows through. The call is tenon fitted. The mouthpiece extends through the Bloodwood all the way into the body of the call. You'll be able to hand it down to your heirs.



















$40 to anywhere in the U.S. I'll pay the first class postage.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Paypal, check, money order, sausage, gas cards, Cabela's gift certificates........hey, I'm flexable!


----------



## MinnesotaMulisha (Nov 15, 2012)

Those are some beautiful calls, Weasel. Nice work!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks awesome Weasel ! Love the red behind the flames.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

very nice Weasel, I too would like to make some of them. But I respect you, so I wont except maybe one for myself. LOL and thats a promise !


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments.

This call is withdrawn from sale.


----------

